# Australian Rally Championship (ARC) 2015



## 47industries (May 16, 2015)

The Australian Rally Championships have kicked off for 2015 and we are producing a range of videos from the events that will show what we are up to. Enjoy.

Video 1: ARC Canberra 2015 Pre Event with Guesty

ARC Canberra 2015 Pre Event with Guesty - YouTube

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------

Video 2: Rally Spec Maverick 1000 XDS Turbo

Rally Spec Maverick 1000 X ds Turbo - YouTube

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------

Video 3: Day 1 National Capital Rally 2015

Day 1 National Capital Rally 2015 - YouTube


----------



## 47industries (May 16, 2015)

The 2015 Finke desert race is on this weekend, we have started a new thread for this event and will post the Finke videos there.

Enjoy.


----------



## 47industries (May 16, 2015)

International Rally of Queensland - ARC

Video 1: Pre Event Test Day with Guesty
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rkImWpXxpY&feature=youtu.be

Video 2: Media Day with Guesty
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jH1TEMWDeO0&feature=youtu.be

Video 3: Heat 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe-NXTIc0hE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Great Stuff. Who does your music on your videos? I have heard it before but just can't remember who's it is.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds a little like Steve Vai


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

dman66 said:


> Sounds a little like Steve Vai


May be...I'll check it out on ITunes. Mudcon used it in one of his videos back in 2008 and always wanted to know who it was


----------



## 47industries (May 16, 2015)

NMKawierider said:


> May be...I'll check it out on ITunes. Mudcon used it in one of his videos back in 2008 and always wanted to know who it was


It is a generic unlicensed clip.

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------

WRC Coates Hire Rally Australia - Coffs Harbour September 2015

Video 1: Coates Hire Rally Australia Pre Event





Video 2: Coates Hire Rally Australia Media Day and Ceremonial start





Video 3: Coates Hire Rally Australia Friday 11th Sept





Video 4: Coates Hire Rally Australia Saturday 12th September





Video 5: Coates Hire Rally Australia Sunday 13th September


----------



## 47industries (May 16, 2015)

2015 Scouts Rally Friday 23rd Day 1





2015 Scouts Rally Saturday 24th Day 2





2015 Scouts Rally Sunday 25th Day 3


----------

